# Bow Front Aquariums



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

As the discription says, I just wondering thanks guys.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I've seen them used for both. The only reason I can think of is that sw costs alot more money so sw peopel are often more willing to spend more $ on less generic tanks. Personally I don't really like bowfronts for fw or sw.


----------



## 0S1R1S (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a manny in my 46g bow front. But one reason off the top of my head why I would use it for a sw setup is because of the tank having a wide center (16" vs 12" sides). I think that would come in handy with odd shapes of live rocks. Either way, I do really enjoy the 46g though.


----------



## Sylar_92 (Dec 15, 2010)

0S1R1S said:


> I have a manny in my 46g bow front. But one reason off the top of my head why I would use it for a sw setup is because of the tank having a wide center (16" vs 12" sides). I think that would come in handy with odd shapes of live rocks. Either way, I do really enjoy the 46g though.


I see thanks for the insight you guys, I'm planning to use my old 46 bow front for the sanchezi I might buy from dragon.


----------

